# New York riding areas?



## gunner1 (Aug 28, 2012)

I did a search but got nada. Does anyone here ride in NY state ( NOT Long Island- I mean upstate NY) or know of any good spots in NY to ride?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Pm mudtechinc he knows everything about riding in new York 



Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

Besides Tug Hill there isn't much legal riding. All the places we go are local spots, usually with permission. in the poughkeepsie area. there's plenty in the adirondacks, but you'll get hung if you're caught.


----------



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

Where abouts in ny are u I'm from near buffalo. We ride mostly on buddies property, make 3 or 4 trips to ohio and pa to ride. New York doesn't offer many public trails


----------

